# 1969 GTO Rally II wheels



## GTO-1969 (Jul 3, 2011)

Looking for some advice; I'd like to get some stock Rally II wheels back on my 69 GTO. The car originally came with 14"x6" wheels but I see many folks go with the 15"x7". The 14"x6" wheels do seem small (many of the wheels on cars were smaller then)....any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

15x7's will work and are pretty common. You can also have them widened to 8 or more inches.

Don't get rid of your stockers, put some "resto" rubber on them and switch over for shows.

Run some 15's on the back and run a tall 14" front tire. You can't really run _too_ tall a tire because they rub the front edge of the front fenders when you turn. 

I read somewhere that GM went to 14" wheels to lower the cars for appearance. Earlier GM cars did use 15" wheels. Anyone else heard/read this?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I run 14x7's and they look great, the width flows well.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

What did you decide to do?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've run 14x7 rally 2's for decades on the '67, with 225/70/14 tires. It's all about sidewall height. The 225/70's are about 26.5" in diameter, which is about what the stock 7.75 14 bias ply is. They look and handle great, and fill the wheel wells. Big wheel diameters don't always mean large tire diameters. It's all in the profile of the tire itself. That said, 14 inch rubber is getting harder and harder to find these days. 15 inch rims would not be a bad choice. I don't care for the look of bigger wheels with the super low profile tires on these classic cars....just my taste.


----------

